

Worst ceos ever - mx2323
http://247wallst.com/2010/04/27/the-worst-american-ceos-in-history/4/

======
hga
While there are certainly some bad CEOs in this list starting out with
Jonathan Schwartz is not good. He merely failed to make the improbable saving
throw that was required for SUN in 2006, which does not make him a bad CEO and
certainly not a "worst" one. A total failure to recognize the terrible shape
SUN was in at that time indicates a very superficial look at the issue.

Some of the other examples where I know something of the story seem to be
sound, but I just can't trust the author on those companies and CEOs where
we're depending on the author's judgment calls.

